# Medir resistencia con multimetro.



## MasCalambres (Jul 10, 2008)

Hola 

Habría alguna forma de medir una resistencia de las que van por debajo del ohmio por ejemplo o.22 ó o.25 Ohmios con un multimetro digital ?     

Lo digo porque la mayoría de polimetros empiezan a medir por encima de los 200 Ohmios...........

Y otra duda que me ha surgido, es lo que tiene ser novato, es si podría sustituir una resistencia de 0.27 Ohmios por 0.22 Ohmios         

Y para sustituir la resistencia de 0.27, en caso de no encontrarla, que seria mas seguro sustituirla por arriba o por abajo de su valor.         

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2008)

Dijo Confucio Filosofo Chino (551 adC - 479 adC): Todas las dudas del universo se contestan con una sola palabra, y esta es"Depende".

Depende de que función cumpla en el circuito si podrás reemplazarla o no.
270 mOhms es valor estándar, no deberías tener problema en encontrarla

En alguna parte del foro hay una fuente de corriente constante con un LM317 que te permite conocer el valor de resistencias de bajo y muy bajo valor


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 10, 2008)

MasCalambres dijo:
			
		

> Habría alguna forma de medir una resistencia de las que van por debajo del ohmio por ejemplo o.22 ó o.25 Ohmios con un multimetro digital ?
> Lo digo porque la mayoría de polimetros empiezan a medir por encima de los 200 Ohmios...........


 Los testers digitales arrancan en 200 ohms porque  le hacen circular 1mA (200mV de caida).
Si quisieras leer 2 ohms a fondo de escala necesitarias mandarle 100mA, y eso te dejaria sin pilas en poco tiempo.



> Y otra duda que me ha surgido, es lo que tiene ser novato, es si podría sustituir una resistencia de 0.27 Ohmios por 0.22 Ohmios
> 
> Y para sustituir la resistencia de 0.27, en caso de no encontrarla, que seria mas seguro sustituirla por arriba o por abajo de su valor.


? ? ? Eso no depende de la resistencia sino del resto del circuito.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2008)

Luego de cientos de horas buscando (Bueh!, 2 minutos) encontré el artefacto que hace circular una corriente "Calibrada" por una resistencia de bajo valor y midiendo tensión sobre esta calculas su valor, siempre con la ayuda del Sr.: Ohm

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/med-res.htm


----------



## MasCalambres (Jul 10, 2008)

Hola 

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, la pagina esa es muy interesante, voy a fabricarme un cacharro de esos para ver como funciona,

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 11, 2008)

en verdad no hace falta ese aparato (a mi que cada vez me da mas fiaca usar el soldador  ops: ).
si recurren al sr. ohm.

veamos : 
quiero medir una R que anda en los 0,15 ohms.........

y solo tengo el voltimetro (que por suerte todos miden mV ) y ni siquiera quiero usar el mA .

asi a lo tonto :

pongo Rx en serie con una R conocida de 10 ohms y al conjunto le  pongo 12v (miren que valores mas faciles, se me esta ocurriendo) .
veo que para 10 ohms ya mientras escribo  circularia mas de 1 amper.....mejor 100 ohms.

supongamos que Rx = 0,23 ohms (entre nos...aun no sabemos )

mido la Vr100 ......ya voy viendo algo, o mas bien oliendolo (y no es que me tire un gas   ).
caera casi todo en R100.
asi que a R100 la veo como la que limita la corriente .
12/100 = 0,12 A 

en Rx caeran  0,12 * 0,23 = 27 mV  valor facilmente leible 
y de potecia ?......un pomo, tranquilamente podria usar mas corriente para tener mas caida de tension.


pero que vemos en esto ?
0,x ohms en serie con 100 ohms......
que nos dice eso ?

ya sea Rx de 0,1 ohm o sea de o,99 ohms quien manda es R100 ......o no ?
ya que cae casi toda la tension en ella, al ser R100 >>> que Rx se da que la I. sera la que defina R100 ENTONCES con respetar eso ya tengo mi "generador de corriente constante " .........con solo una R.

y bueno, da para mas cosas pero se los dejo para que se entretengan .


----------



## El nombre (Nov 12, 2015)

Hola.
Siempre nos pilla cualquier aplicación en la que hay que realizar una resistencia de bajo valor y gran potencia. O medirla. En el taller siempre hay puñados y puñados de resistenias y, lo más difícil, es dar con la combinación óptima para el valor que se precisa.
Como es tedicioso volver a escribir os dejo una solución rápida y que funciona (con ella me está limitando la intensidad de los leds del taller) en mi blog!
http://bactering.blogspot.com.es/2015/09/medir-y-construir-resistencias-de.html
Ya no hay quejas en: jo! ¿Cómo mido o realizo una resistencia menor a 1 ohmio?
Saludos y disculpas por reabrir algo tan antiguo!


----------

